# "WINTER’S TALE" on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on June 24th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“A beautiful love story for the ages.”

- Cindy Pearlman, Chicago Sun-Times





MIRACLES CAN HAPPEN WHEN

Winter’s Tale

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON JUNE 24 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD include bonus content featuring interviews with the all-star cast!



All disc versions feature UltraVioletÔ



Burbank, CA, April 23, 2014 – Between love, destiny and darkness comes “Winter’s Tale,” arriving onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on June 24 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment and Village Roadshow Pictures. Marking the directorial debut of Academy Award®-winning screenwriter Akiva Goldsman (“A Beautiful Mind”), “Winter’s Tale” is the perfect love story.



Based on the acclaimed novel by Mark Helprin, “Winter’s Tale” stars Colin Farrell (“Saving Mr. Banks”), Jessica Brown Findlay (TV’s “Downton Abbey”) and Academy Award® winner Russell Crowe (“Gladiator”), alongside Jennifer Connelly (“Stuck in Love”), William Hurt (“Bonnie and Clyde”), Eva Marie Saint (“The Legend of Korra”), Mckayla Twiggs (“Orange is the New Black”) and Ripley Sobo (“Team Umizoomi”).



“Winter’s Tale” is produced by Akiva Goldsman, who also wrote the screenplay, Marc Platt (“Drive”), Michael Tadross (“Sherlock Holmes”) and Tony Allard (Showtime’s “The Baby Dance”), with executive producers Kerry Foster and Bruce Berman.



“Winter’s Tale” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray Disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet.* Fans can also own “Winter’s Tale” on Digital HD on June 24 via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



Set in a mythic New York City and spanning more than a century, “Winter’s Tale” is a story of miracles, crossed destinies and the age-old battle between good and evil.



Peter Lake (Farrell) is a master thief who never expected to have his own heart stolen by the beautiful Beverly Penn (Brown Findlay). But their love is star-crossed: she burns with a deadly form of consumption, and Peter has been marked for a much more violent death by his one-time mentor, the demonic Pearly Soames (Crowe). Peter desperately tries to save his one true love, across time, against the forces of darkness, even as Pearly does everything in his power to take him down – winner take all and loser be damned. What Peter needs is a miracle, but only time will tell if he can find one.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Winter’s Tale” Blu-ray Combo Pack contain the following special features:

- Winter’s Tale: A Timeless Love

- Characters of Good & Evil

- Additional Scenes



“Winter’s Tale” Standard Definition DVD contain the following special features:

- Winter’s Tale: A Timeless Love



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“Winter’s Tale” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. Starting June 24, “Winter’s Tale” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98







Standard Street Date: June 24, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French,

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French,

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 118 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for violence and some sensuality

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

